
The World's Worst Website Ever - llambda
http://www.theworldsworstwebsiteever.com/
======
resnamen
I beg to differ. That distinction goes to <http://www.stevesgotit.com/> ,
which gets bonus points for being so earnest.

~~~
dguaraglia
I love how the 'online assistant' popup will hide away from you on Chrome
under OS X. Brilliant!

------
michaelcampbell
I've always thought Yvette's special touch was at least in the top 3, if not
THE worst.

<http://yvettesbridalformal.com/>

And of course, time cube. <http://www.timecube.com/>

------
51Cards
Right now it is the world's worst website because it's not loading at all...
which is the single largest contributor to being a bad website. :)

~~~
resnamen
He's just early to the SOPA protest party.

